# Wrongfully Deactivated by Uber for Submitting “Fraudulent” Documents.



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

I received a message in the Buuber Driver app that stated: “After careful review of your account, certain documents or information you submitted to Uber appear to be altered and/or fraudulent. Drivers must submit accurate personal information and documents for safety purposes...As a result, your account has been deactivated.”

I’ve been driving with Uber for over three years and always submitted accurate, real documents (either scanned or photographed with my phone). Nothing was ever altered or falsified. Uber had accepted all of my documents before, so I don’t know how the idea of fake documents suddenly popped into their heads.

There was an option to appeal Uber’s decision, which I did. A message in the app said it would take a week for them to respond (and who knows if they will—they probably won’t). I also called Uber Support. But, the representative couldn’t figure out the reason why Uber would deactivate my account, nor did she know which document was the issue. I asked to speak to a supervisor but, naturally, she claimed she could not locate one.

It’s frustrating in that, if they thought there was something wrong with the docs—and, again, nothing was wrong with anything I sent—they should have addressed the issue reasonably when I submitted them, not used the nuclear option days, weeks or months afterward.

Has anyone else been wrongfully deactivated (either temporarily or permanently) because of “altered and/or fraudulent” documents?

Anyway, I’m sure lots of people have been wrongfully deactivated for many other reasons and never received a decent explanation.

After all ol’ Buuber, a reliably unreliable, technologically-challenged technology firm, just can’t stop themselves from behaving like the garbage company they really are.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MasterDriver said:


> I received a message in the Buuber Driver app that stated: “After careful review of your account, certain documents or information you submitted to Uber appear to be altered and/or fraudulent. Drivers must submit accurate personal information and documents for safety purposes...As a result, your account has been deactivated.”
> 
> I’ve been driving with Uber for over three years and always submitted accurate, real documents (either scanned or photographed with my phone). Nothing was ever altered or falsified. Uber had accepted all of my documents before, so I don’t know how the idea of fake documents suddenly popped into their heads.
> 
> ...


What were the fraudulent documents in question?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There have been similar complaints over the years. They have not been frequent, but there have been enough that I am aware that they have been made.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

Can sometimes happen from the support team. I understand if you are a real jackaz to them they flag you and issues like this happen. Still no excuse for this to happen to a true @MasterDriver ,


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

They did me like this. In my case, they didn't like something I was sending them but instead of saying that, they just said it didn't get delivered and to resend it. After the third time I submitted it then they claimed it was fraud. Nearly flipped a table in the green light when the rep told me I should just "follow the instructions next time".


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

They didnt like you you acted like a dick and they got the last laugh.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got a fraud warning once from Uber and that prompted me to sign up with Lyft. Now do Lyft almost exclusively but it's nice to know there's a backup in the odd event either one of them kicks me off the platform.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

MasterDriver said:


> I received a message in the Buuber Driver app that stated: “After careful review of your account, certain documents or information you submitted to Uber appear to be altered and/or fraudulent. Drivers must submit accurate personal information and documents for safety purposes...As a result, your account has been deactivated.”
> 
> I’ve been driving with Uber for over three years and always submitted accurate, real documents (either scanned or photographed with my phone). Nothing was ever altered or falsified. Uber had accepted all of my documents before, so I don’t know how the idea of fake documents suddenly popped into their heads.
> 
> ...


I was temporarily deactivated (fraudulent document) after I uploaded a legitimate vehicle inspection form from my mechanic. Apparently he used an older style form which Uber rejected. I made an appointment at Greenlight and when the rep uploaded an updated form I was re-activated. I emailed support several times but they were no help…of course.🙄


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MasterDriver said:


> There was an option to appeal Uber’s decision, which I did.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What were the fraudulent documents in question?


I have no idea which documents. I asked Support and they couldn't seem to figure that out.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

WontFlush said:


> Can sometimes happen from the support team. I understand if you are a real jackaz to them they flag you and issues like this happen. Still no excuse for this to happen to a true @MasterDriver ,


And I'm always courteous to the Support team (even though they often don't answer my questions)...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MasterDriver said:


> And I'm always courteous to the Support team (even though they often don't answer my questions)...


These companies use AI to scan documents. The sheer volume of documents they process in a day makes that a necessity. The problem with AI is that it makes mistakes. Frequently. When AI makes a mistake, and an idiot human being just accepts the AI's conclusion as gospel, the mistake is compounded.

I'm guessing that's what happened to you. Uber's computer algorithm falsely flagged one of your documents, then Rohit just lazily decided the faulty algorithm was correct.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

So a little update.

After talking with Uber Support by phone, I received an email stating that they were in the wrong when they found my docs to be "fraudulent" and would reactivate my account.

But my account is still blocked. I emailed Uber again and they replied there was nothing they could do and that I should appeal. In fact two different representatives sent the same message, word for word, at different times.

Just another experience caused by ridiculous, shameful Buuber (or Boober).


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

rkozy said:


> These companies use AI to scan documents. The sheer volume of documents they process in a day makes that a necessity. The problem with AI is that it makes mistakes. Frequently. When AI makes a mistake, and an idiot human being just accepts the AI's conclusion as gospel, the mistake is compounded.
> 
> I'm guessing that's what happened to you. Uber's computer algorithm falsely flagged one of your documents, then Rohit just lazily decided the faulty algorithm was correct.


Yeah, I think that’s what happened. Dumb technology, dumber humans. Let’s see what happens with the so-called appeal.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

May H. said:


> I was temporarily deactivated (fraudulent document) after I uploaded a legitimate vehicle inspection form from my mechanic. Apparently he used an older style form which Uber rejected. I made an appointment at Greenlight and when the rep uploaded an updated form I was re-activated. I emailed support several times but they were no help…of course.🙄


A Greenlight appointment could be useful in this instance—except that, due to Covid precautions, apparently, none of the hubs near me are accepting appointments. I’ll just have to wait for the results of the appeal and hope that some sense prevails...though I definitely won’t bet anything on that.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I got a fraud warning once from Uber and that prompted me to sign up with Lyft. Now do Lyft almost exclusively but it's nice to know there's a backup in the odd event either one of them kicks me off the platform.


Yes. Fortunately, I have also been driving with Lyft. So, at least I have an option.

In fact, I had a very similar experience to you, Coach, in that I joined Lyft a couple years ago after a false rider accusation caused Uber to temporarily deactivate my account. Naturally, it was reactivated after just a couple days. But, Boober really loves to kill drivers, don’t they? And they have a variety of ways of doing so. Lyft is only marginally better in that regard.

I’m so glad I have other things going on in my life that I don’t have to focus on driving for money.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 597550


Haha. As I said earlier, I put in the “appeal” so they can do their “investigation,” but I’m not expecting much.

Boober loves to use legal-esque terms like appeal and investigation, but given their history there’s no guarantee that this case won’t be (ahem) adjourned forever. Or they may just render a verdict of “justice denied.”


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Interesting .
Let me say i know of person. They went back into the app changed there social security number to prevent from receiving a tax document , Also this same person fills in there own car inspection . I mean always follow the rules of uber and lyft. Why pay a person to put a few checks on a paper ? Print that form have your dog fill it out . Pass it or no car ride ! Paw print on it then call it . Its a dogs life auto care .
What did they say was bad ?


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Update:

*
Uber reactivated my driver account and I’m able to drive again on their platform. They sent me the following message in a curt, plain-text email:

Your appeal request has been reviewed...
The following decision has been made: Fraud Appealed: Reactivated (False Positive)

Thank you for your submission.
SPOT FRAUD

*
That was received six days after I filed my appeal.

Boober will immediately deactivate an innocent driver for “false positive” paperwork but will do nothing to an off-kilter rider who carries a hatchet (potential weapon) into a driver’s car. Go figure. But it’s not surprising, since I’ve come to expect that from them.


----------



## Gator Hop (Jul 29, 2021)

MasterDriver said:


> I received a message in the Buuber Driver app that stated: “After careful review of your account, certain documents or information you submitted to Uber appear to be altered and/or fraudulent. Drivers must submit accurate personal information and documents for safety purposes...As a result, your account has been deactivated.”
> 
> I’ve been driving with Uber for over three years and always submitted accurate, real documents (either scanned or photographed with my phone). Nothing was ever altered or falsified. Uber had accepted all of my documents before, so I don’t know how the idea of fake documents suddenly popped into their heads.
> 
> ...


I truly believe Uber has a rat in their support team or Uber is weeding out all us drivers that have been driving over three years..Two reasons one there are court cases going on bout Uber drivers being beeing employees verses subcontractors, two Uber, I believe Uber's been hacked from the inside...by disgruntled employees, and I even sense that some dislike like us the driver's cause we make good money...what is good money to us and to a developing country is two different perspectives....
Uber outsource it's labor to answer phones and txt support, these employees may not even be in our country...think that way and then all of a sudden your 4.94 rating goes to a 4.76 in two months n then the nuclear missile hits you with a fake compliant driving under the influence,or no mask, or ana accident that didn't happen, and your deactivated permanently... since the last six months I've had three scammers bogos rides txt to call n not at location call, and they identify themselves as Uber security team... And sound pretty legit know all the ins n out verbage etc...but I knew they were scammers ask why, where they gave be some.sad story no license, can't get a job.etc...I had Uber pop up saying iv been reported for not wearing my mask, speeding, on my phone txt not Uber app, I've had a minor reports of my car having a noise NOT and all in the pass 3 months to six at most... And I've been driving 5 years and never seen this
Times are tough for a lot of people cause Covid19... desperate


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Gator Hop said:


> I truly believe Uber has a rat in their support team or Uber is weeding out all us drivers that have been driving over three years..Two reasons one there are court cases going on bout Uber drivers being beeing employees verses subcontractors, two Uber, I believe Uber's been hacked from the inside...by disgruntled employees, and I even sense that some dislike like us the driver's cause we make good money...what is good money to us and to a developing country is two different perspectives....
> Uber outsource it's labor to answer phones and txt support, these employees may not even be in our country...think that way and then all of a sudden your 4.94 rating goes to a 4.76 in two months n then the nuclear missile hits you with a fake compliant driving under the influence,or no mask, or ana accident that didn't happen, and your deactivated permanently... since the last six months I've had three scammers bogos rides txt to call n not at location call, and they identify themselves as Uber security team... And sound pretty legit know all the ins n out verbage etc...but I knew they were scammers ask why, where they gave be some.sad story no license, can't get a job.etc...I had Uber pop up saying iv been reported for not wearing my mask, speeding, on my phone txt not Uber app, I've had a minor reports of my car having a noise NOT and all in the pass 3 months to six at most... And I've been driving 5 years and never seen this
> Times are tough for a lot of people cause Covid19... desperate


I gatta say you do know everything. 🤔 I think they aren't hacked . I think they are willingly sold it's customers private information to third party that they runs with black budgets .
And saying that they have hacked by it. I remember Face book did similar thing and it was same time period too . Those tech companies are ganging up and see how far they can abuse it's powers by it's numbers. It's all orchestrated . Typical gang mentality and actions. 
So as GameStop stock manipulations, and Dodge crypto currency huge hikes . They are ganging up commiting white color crimes . 
Uber black badget ops do so many things to actually harass , discipline, toying , stalking , etc. 
The team can set you up to cause traffic citation to teaming up with local police officers even. They literally sold it's drivers and use it for thier conveniences. Such as city's district attorney doesn't want Uber to pick up it's pax in their city then Uber promises they can raise city revenues for them by selling drivers by black ops team tailgate you and make sudden swaiving towards to your lane, try to hussle you to cause sort of road rages., etc . Then appointed officer waiting at certain spot to give them citations . I've seen several Uber drivers got citations in a row on a busy Hollywood Blvd for pick up the smart phone on a hand driving tickets. Uber redirect targeted drivers into busy club scenes . Uber Disciplinary team riders calls up drivers for where exactly they want to get picked up . She or he claims can't hear you ! Can you get off the car bluetooth phone so I can hear clearly !? ( They claims it because the BGM at clubhouse is so noisy b.s. ) so driver turn off car blue tooth mode and actually pick up the phone and directly speaking into the phone . Then cop gives them citations . I saw all 8 Uber drivers got it's citations at that time. I simply cancelled such a entitled pax at that time. But I felt so wired seeing why they are all Uber drivers ??? 8 x about $250 a pot citations ... and they are doing it as a campaign for 10 pm to 2am ... imagine how much city can generate ??? It's sounds crazy but if you have a police officer or city official relatives then they can tell you .


----------



## maplelum36 (Oct 18, 2021)

I got deactivated too for this issue. Still no reply from them yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

maplelum36 said:


> I got deactivated too for this issue. Still no reply from them yet.


That's okay. There is no money to be made with this scam scum company . It's better off doing something else . You drive with Uber you will lose money anyway.


----------



## maplelum36 (Oct 18, 2021)

MasterDriver said:


> I received a message in the Buuber Driver app that stated: “After careful review of your account, certain documents or information you submitted to Uber appear to be altered and/or fraudulent. Drivers must submit accurate personal information and documents for safety purposes...As a result, your account has been deactivated.”
> 
> I’ve been driving with Uber for over three years and always submitted accurate, real documents (either scanned or photographed with my phone). Nothing was ever altered or falsified. Uber had accepted all of my documents before, so I don’t know how the idea of fake documents suddenly popped into their heads.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain now . Just got deactivated for this issue too. I sent the appeal too


----------



## addykhan (Aug 7, 2021)

MasterDriver said:


> I received a message in the Buuber Driver app that stated: “After careful review of your account, certain documents or information you submitted to Uber appear to be altered and/or fraudulent. Drivers must submit accurate personal information and documents for safety purposes...As a result, your account has been deactivated.”
> 
> I’ve been driving with Uber for over three years and always submitted accurate, real documents (either scanned or photographed with my phone). Nothing was ever altered or falsified. Uber had accepted all of my documents before, so I don’t know how the idea of fake documents suddenly popped into their heads.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberMurica (3 mo ago)

WontFlush said:


> They didnt like you you acted like a dick and they got the last laugh.


Jokes on you, Uber is ran by Indians, and they don't like anybody, so your comment is irrelevant lol. I guess they don't like us because we can't understand wtf they're saying half the time. All I hear when I call Uber Support is durkadurkadurkajihad. Hire some Americans ffs, we don't need you peanut butter mouths over here with your no deodorant stanking selves.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

UberMurica said:


> Jokes on you, Uber is ran by Indians, and they don't like anybody, so your comment is irrelevant lol. I guess they don't like us because we can't understand wtf they're saying half the time. All I hear when I call Uber Support is durkadurkadurkajihad. Hire some Americans ffs, we don't need you peanut butter mouths over here with your no deodorant stanking selves.


LMAO that's sounds delusional.


----------



## UberMurica (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> LMAO that's sounds delusional.


That's the whole point my friend lol. Jaded Illusions. Ever seen the episode of Southpark? Theyyyy took arrrrr jebbbssssss!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

UberMurica said:


> That's the whole point my friend lol. Jaded Illusions. Ever seen the episode of Southpark? Theyyyy took arrrrr jebbbssssss!


No. I don't watch South Park. 
I'm not a one of those stupid kid any longer.
Your posts sounds like you are racist.
Let me tell you. Those foreign customer services representatives are just doing their jobs. And their jobs are just to read those rogue American Uber specialized management teams are suggesting them to read . You are criticizing and cursing over the muppets. But not criticizing over who are behind of it all. Let's say you are watching Sesame street. And you got mad what that "Elmo" said on TV. 
You start criticizing " Elmo " but not puppeteer. Oh don't stop there. You need to criticize script writer who wrote for that show. Oh don't stop there ! You need to make an complain to director of the show . But don't stop there ! You need to go much deeper and make an complain to producers of the show. 
Now ... you've been complaining about those Indian, Philippine customer service reps.... and I would like to ask you an question ... 
Are you a shallow person with your head? or You are actually much smarter than that ? Have a nice night .


----------



## UberMurica (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> No. I don't watch South Park.
> I'm not a one of those stupid kid any longer.
> Your posts sounds like you are racist.
> Let me tell you. Those foreign customer services representatives are just doing their jobs. And their jobs are just to read those rogue American Uber specialized management teams are suggesting them to read . You are criticizing and cursing over the muppets. But not criticizing over who are behind of it all. Let's say you are watching Sesame street. And you got mad what that "Elmo" said on TV.
> ...


I never said anything about Filipinos, they're amazing people, and I'm able to fully understand their speech. As an American consumer; it's very hard to do business with a company when you cannot understand a word that they're speaking. It's not racist to want proper dialog with whom you're doing business with. I've worked for several companies that outsource their call centers with Middle-Eastern reps, and all we got was negative feedback because they're rude, hard to understand, and/or have made improper orders. The street goes both ways; as they more than likely do not understand us either. So why even hire them to handle American businesses? That's poor business practice, and it creates confusion on both sides.

It's too bad you don't watch any of those shows, and there's nothing wrong with being an adult while enjoying the same types of things kids enjoy. As a father; I do many things with my son, and I'm pretty much a big kid. As you can see, I am able to separate myself from that world when I have to. I'm a college graduate in Emergency Medicine, so don't judge someone before you know them; you may be surprised at what you find. Not everyone that does Uber is a no-lifer, some of us have "real" careers. I just Ubered as a way to get side income and have something to do while the wife was at work.

I am also a victim of the whole fraudulent document situation. I submitted everything appropriately as I have many times before, but they flagged my account for review. My driver rating is 4.99, and I've done thousands of rides over the years for Uber, so it's their loss, I'll just go to another platform.

This really isn't fair for those that rely on Uber for income, then get blacklisted over something that's not their fault. That's why I'd never do this full time, because it's too risky, and you have to give your info to foreigners who speak broken English. Again, not racist, just facts. I mean how many Americans do you hear about scamming little old ladies on the phone? It's always Middle-Eastern scammers pretending to be Microsoft or a collection agency, not us Americans. Look it up on social media or YouTube, there's plenty of documented proof. You've probably gotten some calls from them yourself, unless you're one of them lol. I mean your English and grammar isn't really on par there my friend, just saying. Not making assumptions, just stating the obvious.

Oh, and I know who runs the show with all of these companies, you don't have to explain a thing to me lol. Big corporate America runs everything, and Uber has been sued several times for their shady business practices. Like I said, they outsource foreigners to do a job that many of us Americans would glady do. The problem is, Americans won't work for the pay those foreigners do. Same thing for the Mexican immigrants that come over here, they work for cheap labor and never complain. In their country, getting $5.15/hr is like hitting the lotto, over here that's below poverty level. They can come to America, get paid minimum wage while receiving food stamps, free housing, and free medical care. We give too much away to them, and we enable them to stay that way so they'll never get better careers. We have homeless veterans begging for food and shelter while Jose or Alibaba is sitting there collecting off the government with a fully belly and a warm bed. So to reply to your post, America is behind it all, corrupted government and corporations are the enemy. We still don't have to like it, and whether it sounds racist or not, I still do not care for foreigners coming here and trying to do jobs that are meant for Americans. I could care less for the American government and corporations too, they're all part of the problem because they allow this to happen.

There's your educated response my friend. I do admit I was being silly in my first post, but sometimes we have to express ourselves in manners that aren't typically acceptable. It doesn't mean we are unintelligent or childish, although it may look that way from the dialog. You should try it sometimes, it feels good to say whatever you want, it's called freedom of speech. If you care what people think about you then you're not as mature as you make yourself out to be. I could care less about what others think, I'll straight up act like a 2 year old and goo goo gaa gaa in your face if I feel like it lol. Be what you want to be, and if you made someone mad, then consider that a success!

Have a great day, and don't be so judgemental, for we are all unique in our own ways. Also, don't assume people are racist because of racial stated facts. It's all a matter of opinion, and we are allowed to like/dislike whoever we choose.

- Jaded Illusions


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

UberMurica said:


> I never said anything about Filipinos, they're amazing people, and I'm able to fully understand their speech. As an American consumer; it's very hard to do business with a company when you cannot understand a word that they're speaking. It's not racist to want proper dialog with whom you're doing business with. I've worked for several companies that outsource their call centers with Middle-Eastern reps, and all we got was negative feedback because they're rude, hard to understand, and/or have made improper orders. The street goes both ways; as they more than likely do not understand us either. So why even hire them to handle American businesses? That's poor business practice, and it creates confusion on both sides.
> 
> It's too bad you don't watch any of those shows, and there's nothing wrong with being an adult while enjoying the same types of things kids enjoy. As a father; I do many things with my son, and I'm pretty much a big kid. As you can see, I am able to separate myself from that world when I have to. I'm a college graduate in Emergency Medicine, so don't judge someone before you know them; you may be surprised at what you find. Not everyone that does Uber is a no-lifer, some of us have "real" careers. I just Ubered as a way to get side income and have something to do while the wife was at work.
> 
> ...


Bro? I'm a English as second language individuals.
And I do understand them clearly but you dont want to , you didn't, you haven't. You wouldn't wants to.
So it's your problem.
It's like my younger brother doesn't want to take care youngest of ours. When he was young I'm the guy who played with him and took care of him but that's all out a windows when it is his turns to do so and he is just being a selfish brat . 
Saying... " I don't want to play with him . It's so ******ed ! 
I can't play with kid with his age ! I don't understand what he trying to say !! "

Well, Still acting like a kid.

Have a nice day.


----------



## UberMurica (3 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Bro? I'm a English as second language individuals.
> And I do understand them clearly but you dont want to , you didn't, you haven't. You wouldn't wants to.
> So it's your problem.
> It's like my younger brother doesn't want to take care youngest of ours. When he was young I'm the guy who played with him and took care of him but that's all out a windows when it is his turns to do so and he is just being a selfish brat .
> ...


Well at least you're trying to do the right thing, and you're making an effort to learn English. Most people are fully capable of learning, they just choose not to, and that's what creates issues. If I were to move to another country; I'd make full effort to learn everything about their culture, including their native language. I wouldn't want to feel like an outsider, and I would want to be able to fully communicate with everyone. It's respect for every country, not just America. Communication is the key to everything in business and social networking, so if these people would learn, the world would be a better place. 

I have friends from just about every ethnicity, but they all speak very good English, and that's how we're able to be friends, because we understand one another. 

You don't come off as a bad person, and I am sorry if I came off rude or ignorant. I just express myself freely, and some don't like my way of doing so. As far as racism goes, I am selectively racist, I only show prejudice towards those who deserve it. One bad seed does not ruin the whole crop, so I don't assume all Indians are bad because of the ones that are. I'm also a Gemini, so that says a bit lol.

Sorry to the OP, we got off topic, I will respectfully remove myself and posts from your domain. Have a great day everyone and good luck with Guuber lol.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

UberMurica said:


> Jokes on you, Uber is ran by Indians, and they don't like anybody, so your comment is irrelevant lol. I guess they don't like us because we can't understand wtf they're saying half the time. All I hear when I call Uber Support is durkadurkadurkajihad. Hire some Americans ffs, we don't need you peanut butter mouths over here with your no deodorant stanking selves.


All I get is the Filipino Phone Hooker and in PM I get Rohit from India.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Well, they lives in each their own countries. Where native languages are not even English & They don't even live in U.S.
Most of driver support representatives are lives in Philippines , india, and Colombia. And they works for both Uber & Lyft driver support.

When I have a hard time understanding what they are saying I'd simply ask them to explain it again. It only happens few occasions in a past. Then eventually I understand what they are trying to say. I don't really have issues anyway tho .
I believe mutual respects and being polite, be pathient is the key 🗝 for the fast resolutions .

Besides , they aren't acting up like one of those Uber's driver review undercover fake riders in your car making false or exaggerated false rating against you and the they are real hookers and escorts .


----------



## Scotto93631 (2 mo ago)

MasterDriver said:


> I received a message in the Buuber Driver app that stated: “After careful review of your account, certain documents or information you submitted to Uber appear to be altered and/or fraudulent. Drivers must submit accurate personal information and documents for safety purposes...As a result, your account has been deactivated.”
> 
> I’ve been driving with Uber for over three years and always submitted accurate, real documents (either scanned or photographed with my phone). Nothing was ever altered or falsified. Uber had accepted all of my documents before, so I don’t know how the idea of fake documents suddenly popped into their heads.
> 
> ...





MasterDriver said:


> I received a message in the Buuber Driver app that stated: “After careful review of your account, certain documents or information you submitted to Uber appear to be altered and/or fraudulent. Drivers must submit accurate personal information and documents for safety purposes...As a result, your account has been deactivated.”
> 
> I’ve been driving with Uber for over three years and always submitted accurate, real documents (either scanned or photographed with my phone). Nothing was ever altered or falsified. Uber had accepted all of my documents before, so I don’t know how the idea of fake documents suddenly popped into their heads.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened with me. They said that my drivers license was fraudulent because their idiot AI could not match the picture I took with the one on my drivers license. I called and explained that in California when you are a good driver you can renew your license by mail every 5 years. I have done this 3 times and the picture on my license is when I was in my 20's, I am 45 now. So I do look.... older. So the one guy in customer support agreed and let me drive. Then two days later my account was deactivated again. I called again. Then the SUPREME COUR OF UBER EATS made its final ruling that I am indeed a fraud and trick one of their employees to believe me instead of their almighty AI. Then about two weeks ago HONEST uber eats to me, the fraud, my account was activated. Which it is was not. And today they are sending me email about how much money I could be making if I just got off my lazy butt and drive. Checked, my account is still blocked. So lets all bow down to the mighty Uber Eats AI god who keeps frauds like me off the streets! I am doordashing now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

UberMurica said:


> I never said anything about Filipinos, they're amazing people, and....
> ▶ I'm able to fully understand their speech. ◀
> 
> As an American consumer; it's very hard to do business with a company when ▶you cannot understand a word that they're speaking. ◀
> ...


After careful observations on what you wrote to us ... I'm assuming that you one one of poor victims of up bringing and surrenderings .
You stated you do understand them clearly . But on other sentences you denies it 100%.

It's like my young brother who has slight mental issues of "Selective hearings" .

My brother do understand & able to listen what my parents says or I am saying . But when it comes to with his usual daily life he ain't listening from both .
Because most likely what my parents and I'm gonna say are so inconvenient to him so he simply not listening a thing or just ignoring it .

Just like that me and everyone here have hard time understanding here . You've stated I do understand 100 % what they says but in second thought in another sentences youve stated you don't understand them 100% ....
So, I came to the conclusion that you are an victim of how you grow up, brought up with in a very or sort of racists , ignorant surroundings that being pretending as an Racist and being in tune with surrounding racists & ignorant groups of people are the best way to live in harmony and those. & those actions that you consider it is proper way and that can put you in better places in life and at every moment of your life. 

Well, I've seen that kind of situations so many times living in this country called U.S.A. or any other places that I e been to. 
As I go thru lower class low income levels groups inferior in the society somehow its get much stronger. 
As I go up in more educated and higher societies, superior levels then this kind of situation gets much less and considered as lame .

Well I have a good video to show you and everyone here .
This is kind a good example on differences and how you treat people as human being in general. 
Those Differences can be .. physical characteristics, disableness, color of skin, sexuality, how someone talks , income levels , how dirty and clean that someone looks , how tall or short, skinny to fat., etcetc. Because we all grown up adult here. We ain't a kid no more.

This video signifies and educates us how we should act as Real Americans or live in modern international society, let's say how to treat with our friendly allied countries with same democracy is with thier political structure. 
Have a look. ..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

In


Scotto93631 said:


> Same thing happened with me. They said that my drivers license was fraudulent because their idiot AI could not match the picture I took with the one on my drivers license. I called and explained that in California when you are a good driver you can renew your license by mail every 5 years. I have done this 3 times and the picture on my license is when I was in my 20's, I am 45 now. So I do look.... older. So the one guy in customer support agreed and let me drive. Then two days later my account was deactivated again. I called again. Then the SUPREME COUR OF UBER EATS made its final ruling that I am indeed a fraud and trick one of their employees to believe me instead of their almighty AI. Then about two weeks ago HONEST uber eats to me, the fraud, my account was activated. Which it is was not. And today they are sending me email about how much money I could be making if I just got off my lazy butt and drive. Checked, my account is still blocked. So lets all bow down to the mighty Uber Eats AI god who keeps frauds like me off the streets! I am doordashing now


 I've used 10 years old license with my younger picture but had no issues with my older face. Now, I've renewed with new picture of me and still have no issues .


----------



## UberWestAllis (2 mo ago)

This happened to me, turned out to be my profile picture. I called support and they said my drivers license picture was different from my profile picture. Well yeah, it's a old picture and I'm over 50 pounds lighter now. when I explained that the problem was rectified and I was verified.


----------



## randalfarrar (1 mo ago)

MasterDriver said:


> I received a message in the Buuber Driver app that stated: “After careful review of your account, certain documents or information you submitted to Uber appear to be altered and/or fraudulent. Drivers must submit accurate personal information and documents for safety purposes...As a result, your account has been deactivated.”
> 
> I’ve been driving with Uber for over three years and always submitted accurate, real documents (either scanned or photographed with my phone). Nothing was ever altered or falsified. Uber had accepted all of my documents before, so I don’t know how the idea of fake documents suddenly popped into their heads.
> 
> ...


----------

